# Mystery motor



## Jamie EV (Oct 3, 2012)

Listed as Hyster hydraulic pump motor. Would like to make an offer on it if I thought it was high enough hp but really, no way to tell. Seller was completely unforthcoming about it. It says working in description....can a hydraulic pump motor be powerful enough? No clue....I'm guessing either lift motor or power steering.



http://www.ebay.ca/itm/290648157528...FFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2648#ht_500wt_820


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Jamie EV said:


> Listed as Hyster hydraulic pump motor. Would like to make an offer on it if I thought it was high enough hp but really, no way to tell. Seller was completely unforthcoming about it. It says working in description....can a hydraulic pump motor be powerful enough? No clue....I'm guessing either lift motor or power steering.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/290648157528...FFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2648#ht_500wt_820


forgetaboutit


----------



## Jamie EV (Oct 3, 2012)

major said:


> forgetaboutit


That's what I'm thinking. I think the guy is trying to pass off a 30 lb hydraulic jack motor as much larger than it is. He has the exact same description for another similar motor. 

I estimated 30 pounds by the shipping costs from him to me. 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Used-Prestol...aultDomain_2&hash=item43abfae9c8#ht_500wt_820


you think this one has any more promise? Same thing. No description....scratched out label....apparently working according to seller. 


same shipping costs for this one so about 30 bucks as well.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Jamie EV said:


> That's what I'm thinking. I think the guy is trying to pass off a 30 lb hydraulic jack motor as much larger than it is. He has the exact same description for another similar motor.
> 
> I estimated 30 pounds by the shipping costs from him to me.
> 
> ...


stay away from that guy


----------

